# batata (à) portuguesa



## Arnold2

Olá a todos.

Gostaria de saber se existe alguma variedade de batatas que leva o apodo de "*batata portuguesa*". A única coisa que encontrei foram receitas de um prato denominado "*batata à portuguesa*" as quais muitas vezes não coincidem, mas quando isso acontece os ingredientes "comuns" são azeite de oliva, manteiga e endro (aos portugueses do nosso fórum, soa-lhes familiar esse prato?). A primeira expressão (batata portuguesa) a encontrei como ingrediente de um prato, por isso me senti tentado a pensar em alguma variedade de batatas com esse nome. Alguém tem alguma sugestão?

Obrigado de antemão. Saudações.


----------



## Joca

Acho que "à portuguesa" significa modo de preparo das batatas e não um tipo de batata. Um pouco assim como se diz em inglês "French Potatoes" para "batatas fritas", que aliás, me parece, tiveram origem na Bélgica e não na França.


----------



## Carfer

Concordo com o Joca que _'batata à portuguesa' _se refere ao modo de preparação (embora não conheça tal prato) e não a uma variedade de batatas. De resto, o endro não é um condimento comum em Portugal, nem a manteiga costuma andar associada com o azeite.


----------



## marta12

"Batata portuguesa" quer dizer as batatas originárias de sementes portuguesas, ou cultivadas em Portugal. Temos a mania que a batata portuguesa é melhor do que as outras No pequeno comércio ainda se procura muitas vezes as batatas portuguesas.

"Batata à portugesa" é como disseram os outros, uma maneira de confeccionar.
Diferentemente do Carfer, sei que se mistura muitas vezes azeite com manteiga. O endro não é muito vulgar na cozinha portuguesa, mas com oregãos é já outra coisa.

Há muitas variedades de batatas portuguesas. É raro ver-se o nome da variedade, com excepção das batatas «olho de perdiz».


Fui ao Google e reparei que a maior parte das receitas que dizem "batata à portuguesa" são brasileiras. Por isso será uma maneira de confeccionar que os brasileiros chamam assim.
Nós temos um molho que chamamos "molho à espanhola" e os espanhois nem sabem o que é.


----------



## Istriano

marta12 said:


> Nós temos um molho que chamamos "molho à espanhola" e os espanhois nem sabem o que é.


Que engraçado.


----------



## GamblingCamel

This recipe is from a website in Recife. It's much more complex than the _batata à portuguesa_ recipes that simply mix fried potatoes with dill and pimentos.

> Marta, would this recipe be a traditional way to prepare potatoes in some regions of Portugal? 



> BATATA À PORTUGUESA
> 
> 500g de batatas
> 200g de presunto em fatias (ou apresuntado)
> 200g de queijo mussarela em fatias
> 2 tomates cortados em rodelas finas
> 100g de azeitonas
> 3 ovos cozidos e amassados
> 1 lata de ervilha (sem água)
> sal e orégano a gosto
> azeite para regar
> 
> Cozinhe as batatas cortadas em rodelas (não muito grossas) até ficarem “al dentes”. Faça camadas de batata, presunto, tomate, azeitona, ervilha, sal, orégano, azeite, ovo e queijo. Repita a operação finalizando com presunto e queijo. Leve ao forno pré-aquecido até derreter o queijo e dourar.



ENDRO : Fresh and dried dill leaves (sometimes called "dill weed" to distinguish it from dill seed) are used as herbs, mainly in the Baltic, in Russia, and in central Asia. 
I think that we New World folk associate DILL with the Old World ~~ Russia, Portugal, whatever .. same difference  ~~


----------



## marta12

Essa receita, Gambling, é uma salada.

A salada mais típica portuguesa com batatas, é a salada russa (os russos também não devem saber o que é). Leva batatas, cenouras, ervilhas, normalmente o molho é maionese; e pode-se-lhe acrescentar o que se quiser: atum, camarão, presunto, etc., ou servi-la sózinha.
Pode-se misturar qualquer tipo de ervas aromáticas.

Há uma coisa que os portugueses têm, não será o único povo que é assim, uma enorme imaginação em misturar saladas e em fazer arroz.
Por isso, essa salada tanto pode ser feita por portugueses, como por uma pessoa de outro país qualquer.


Com o arroz, fazemos arroz com qualquer vegetal. O que é menos usual é fazer apenas arroz branco, com excepção de acompanhamento para alguns pratos, como caril e mais alguns.

As minhas descupas, não tinha visto o fim da receita: a ida ao forno.

Não fazemos  pratos de batatas feitas no forno, a não ser como acompanhamento de outros pratos: por exemplo peixe assado no forno com batatas, tudo feito ao mesmo tempo.


Batatas murro, que são o típico acompanhamento do bacalhau assado à lagareiro e agora também do polvo à lagareiro.
Penso que esse não é um típico prato português.

No entanto, há um prato no Alentejo que se chama _Migas de batata_, mas é feito no tacho em cima do lume. Leva azeite, alho, batatas e tomate e mistura-se-lhe entrecosto frito.
Entrecosto são as costelas do porco.


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Concordo com o Joca que _'batata à portuguesa' _se refere ao modo de preparação (embora não conheça tal prato) e não a uma variedade de batatas. De resto, o endro não é um condimento comum em Portugal, nem a manteiga costuma andar associada com o azeite.


Foi o que pensei também; quando quis encontrar endro em Lisboa, para preparar uma receita foi muito difícil. Encontrei sementes, plantei e pude usá-lo fresco por algum tempo... e numa busca em páginas portugueses, encontrei apenas 2 referências a "batata à portuguesa", num restaurante qualquer do Porto, me parece.



			
				Marta12 said:
			
		

> Por isso será uma maneira de confeccionar que os brasileiros chamam assim.
> Nós temos um molho que chamamos "molho à espanhola" e os espanhois nem sabem o que é.


Mas isso geralmente é assim mesmo...
Em Angola não conhecem as galinhas de Angola (tem lá as galinhas do mato)
As guitarras portuguesas, em Portugal, são apenas guitarras.
Os bracarenses nunca ouviram falar de um prato muito popular no Brasil, o arroz de Braga.
A linguiça portuguesa, que vai na nossa feijoada, nunca foi vista em terras lusas...


----------



## marta12

Mas Ana, também temos linguiça, talvez não seja igual, mas temos um enchido com esse nome.
E a guitarra, sempre que é para acompanhar o fado, é conhecida como guitarra portuguesa.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Para ampliar a discussão, acabo de descobrir o site da Associação Brasileira da Batata!!! Yes, nós temos banana (e batata, também!)

Abaixo segue o link, com as variedades comuns no Brasil, seus nomes e usos. 
http://www.abbabatatabrasileira.com.br/abatata_variedades.htm

Quem sabe algum patrício da terrinha, possa nos dizer se vê aqui nas fotos a tal batata portuguesa. Eu só encontrei Batatas *a* Portuguesa... 
Enquanto isto, como diziam meus queridos avós: "Vá plantar batatas, ô, gajo!!!"


----------



## marta12

A Almera é de origem espanhola.
A Amorosa, nós cá chamos-lhe Chérie, e a Astérix são de origem francesa.
As outras não reconheço o nome.


----------



## anaczz

marta12 said:


> Mas Ana, também temos linguiça, talvez não seja igual, mas temos um enchido com esse nome.


 Mas não parece nada com a dita linguiça portuguesa que, aqui, praticamente só é usada para a feijoada brasileira.


----------



## Istriano

Isso lembra um pouco o caso de _batatas fritas_ nos EUA, que chamam de
French Fries...Mas o problema é que...as_ French fries_ são belgas e não francesas.


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Isso lembra um pouco o caso de _batatas fritas_ nos EUA, que chamam de
> French Fries...Mas o problema é que...as_ French fries_ são belgas e não francesas.


 
Pois é, as coisas estranhas ou perniciosas são sempre atribuídas aos outros. Deixem lá as batatas e olhem para o caso da sífilis: '_french_ _disease' (em inglês), 'maladie anglaise', 'maladie italienne' _(em francês)_, 'mal francês', 'mal napolitano', 'mal espanhol' _(em italiano)_, 'doença gálica', 'doença britânica', 'doença polaca'_ (em russo). Ou então para a _'gripe espanhola', 'a French kiss', 'a French letter', _um preservativo, do que os franceses se vingaram chamando-lhe, tomem lá,_ 'une capote anglaise'_ .

http://www.sex-lexis.com/Sex-Dictionary/English%20malady
http://dicionario.sensagent.com/sifilis/pt-pt/
http://infeccoessexualmentetransmissiveis.blogspot.com/2008/04/sfilis.html


----------



## Arnold2

Sim, já sei que "batata à portuguesa" não é uma variedade de batatas (já estou careca de saber, na verdade ). Pensei apenas na possibilidade de terem se equivocado quanto ao nome, algum erro de digitação, vá saber, posto que, como disse, vi as duas formas em alguns cardápios e vi "batata à portuguesa" não como um prato, mas como um ingrediente de um prato. É certo que os donos de restaurantes pecam muito na elaboração das suas respectivas cartas. E como no link que mui amavelmente nos colocou BrazilianGirl (esse link me fez pensar qual a razão de terem apelidado uma das variedades de batata "Astérix") não há nenhuma variedade denominada "batata portuguesa" a questão não parece ter solução . Entretanto, quero agradecer a todos pelas contribuições dadas. Saudações.


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Deixem lá as batatas e olhem para o caso da sífilis: '_french_ _disease' (em inglês), 'maladie anglaise', 'maladie italienne' _(em francês)_, 'mal francês', 'mal napolitano', 'mal espanhol' _(em italiano)_, 'doença gálica', 'doença britânica', 'doença polaca'_ (em russo). Ou então para a _'gripe espanhola', 'a French kiss', 'a French letter', _um preservativo, do que os franceses se vingaram chamando-lhe, tomem lá,_ 'une capote anglaise'_ .


 
 Bem lembrado, Carfer! Ninguém quer ficar com essas batatas quentes nas mãos...


----------



## x007

Aqui no Rio de Janeiro há as seguintes variedades:

- Batata à portuguesa: Batatas cozidas, cortadas em 4 pedaços, regadas ao azeite e algumas ervas, como dito acima. Em geral faz parte do prato/receita.
- Batata frita à portuguesa: É feita como a batata frita à francesa (french fries), só que o corte é em rodelinhas o mais fino possível em espessura, de modo que elas saiam ensopadas em óleo e sejam secadas num papel toalha. Quanto mais fina, mais crocante fica. Um pouquinho mais grosssa, e ela fica massuda no meio, e talvez ela precise ser cozida antes para evitar ficar dura. É um acompanhamento.

Tem também a batata calabresa, que alguns mais iletrados confundem como sendo batata portuguesa


----------



## verdeperto

Respondendo à questão inicial, sim. Há registo de variedades portuguesas. Se sobreviveram até aos nossos dias é outra questão... à qual me podem responder com uns tubérculos

Presumo que algumas das variedades antigas preservadas em "germoplasma ponto net" tenham sido igualmente cultivadas em Portugal com outro nome.


Numa publicacão de 1943 são mencionadas as seguintes variedades portuguesas:

Especial rasteira

Ginja da Campeã

Amarela Cubana (Amarela de Baião, Amarela de Constantim)

Especial de rama alta

Especial vermelha

Vermelha de Arcos de Valdevez

Santa Isabel de Terras do Bouro

Calvela de Fafe

Loureira

Gigante da Apúlia e Avermar



Qualquer destas variedades cultivada (ou cozinhada) fora de Portugal, poderia facilmente passar a ser simplesmente denominada de "portuguesa".


----------

